# "Will you be my valentine?" - What does that even mean?



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

What does that term mean exactly? 

If you ask that to someone you've never expressed any romantic interest to in the past are you basically confessing to them that you at least think they're attractive? Is that like being a couple for a day or something? Or is that basically like asking the person if they want to be in a relationship with you?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Think Ralph from the Simpson's. "Lisa I choo choo choose you. Will you be my Valentine means will you accept my card, or my chocolates, is it okay if I give you a Venereal disease (okay I'm kidding about that part) it's not serious, kids in school do it all the time, the person might think your attractive or have a little crush on you that can happen but sometimes kids think it's cute as for people here for example, sometimes it's just nice to know someone accepted, it's the feeling of being wanted.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

^ I see, thanks for the explanation :yes. It's such a lovey-dovey holiday though, I'd feel very awkward asking someone this casually :um, I guess it's just my shyness showing :stu


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> ^ I see, thanks for the explanation :yes. It's such a lovey-dovey holiday though, *I'd feel very awkward asking someone this casually* :um, I guess it's just my shyness showing :stu


Fear of being rejected?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's all so stupid, really.

Besides, valentines day is over, don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Fear of being rejected?


Yeah, completely. Specifically, fear of stepping out-of-line. I don't want to say that to a friend and then they translate that into: "I love you, will you marry me" lol (that's an exaggeration but you know what I mean). My brother was telling me last night about how he was joking about that with his friend and she thought he was seriously asking her out. I think that's what got me thinking about this.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> It's all so stupid, really.
> 
> Besides, valentines day is over, don't worry about it so much.


I'm not really stressing out over it, I was just curious (because I never really knew what that meant), but you're right. Unfortunately for me, my search for a girlfriend is never over *puts on indiana jones hat*


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Just an FYI, that's something I think younger kids do. Not many adult ask someone to be their valentine, at least in my experience. I think when you get older you just ask someone to go out on a date with you on valentines day. Not that I would know though.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ironpain said:


> Think Ralph from the Simpson's. "Lisa I choo choo choose you. Will you be my Valentine means will you accept my card, or my chocolates, is it okay if I give you a Venereal disease (okay I'm kidding about that part) it's not serious, kids in school do it all the time, the person might think your attractive or have a little crush on you that can happen but sometimes kids think it's cute as for people here for example, sometimes it's just nice to know someone accepted, it's the feeling of being wanted.


hahah.

Yeah it's pretty stupid imo.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

will you be my valentine?










(dress up like jill valentine)


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would know because I've certainly never heard it spoken to me. I'm what women call an "undesirable".


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris3322 said:


> I would know because I've certainly never heard it spoken to me. I'm what women call an "undesirable".


I've never heard women use that term to describe men they don't want, lol. Where I'm from they'll call you a "lame" or just say that you're ugly


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> Yeah, completely. Specifically, fear of stepping out-of-line. I don't want to say that to a friend and then they translate that into: "I love you, will you marry me" lol (that's an exaggeration but you know what I mean). My brother was telling me last night about how he was joking about that with his friend and she thought he was seriously asking her out. I think that's what got me thinking about this.


Yeah, I know. It's that fear that gets in the way _right before_ you initiate. It's such a suffocating feeling and that moment seems to last long too. The fear of being too obnoxious or something. We need some sort of mental tricks to apply to ourselves to get over that.

Well, I see I'm probably a bit late on this, eh?


----------

